# how come we dont use dsm anymore



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

allright guys I just got done watching the 2006 snowbirds 12th scale nats and I saw that no drivers using dsm. I have herd some of the rumers that there is lag when using it indoor carpet racing but I just wanted to know if anyone knew why none of the pros are not using dsm at the snowbirds. I have had my dx2 for quite a while and I have not noticed any difference in response time between it and my old xr3 fm radio. so anything anyone can tell me would be much apreceated.

THANKS
Sean Scott


----------



## Kenwood (Oct 18, 2004)

I could bring some of my chassis to platinum that had DSM on them.. Ill let you look at them and guess why Im back on PCM.. Response time had nothing to do with me scrapping it..


----------



## pancartom (Feb 26, 2002)

I don't know of anyone that I race with every week that has gone back to FM. I know I'll never go back.


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

what do you mean kenwood? like I see no problem with my dsm radio and I love it. it is one of the better upgrades I have made for my car. I even think its more of an upgrade for the driver because I love the way the new radio feels in my hand compaired to my old xr3. also I love how easy dsm is on batterys. but other than that I thought that dsm was actualy faster than fm. and I dont know why anyone would want to swap over. but kenwood I also herd that there was a man at platinum that had a dx3 crap out on them. was that man you? and if it was I encurage you to give it anothr try. because mine has worked flawlessly for almoast a half year now. 


THANKS
Sean Scott


----------



## Kenwood (Oct 18, 2004)

You couldnt pay me enough to install a Horizon dsm in my car.. 

Im not going to retype what all went down.. Most of it is located here in a post called the verdict is in the spektrum is OUT..


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

Here is the link to the thread that Kenwood was referring to:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=105617

I have had great luck with it outdoors but I will shortly (about a month or so) get to see whether they actually fixed the problems it had indoors on carpet


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

very very strange. its like they give out good and bad units. I have had no problems with mine and I dident notice any lag between my fm and my dsm radio. and I even recomended it to all my freinds getting into rc. I just dont get it. 

THANKS
Sean Scott


----------



## barnz2 (Jul 28, 2004)

I watched a car turn into a scrap pile this weekend, he was running DSM. He set the car down, he walked onto the drivers stand and the car just took off. I caught what was left of it, with the motor still running full speed, he hit the bind button on his radio and the car stopped. Enough said, no DSM for me, I know that!

Tim


----------



## LittleR/CGuy (Apr 8, 2006)

im not gonna shy away from dsm because of a couple bad expiriences.no crystal, no worrying about wat freqincy other people are on. as long as you get it sorted out with the manufacturer specktrum is a lot better then the old stuff!


----------



## microman14 (Sep 29, 2003)

i know the first batch had issues but now they have been upgraded and fine.. i know alot of the ones horizon hobbys had the problem


----------



## THE DARKSIDE (Oct 7, 2001)

I'm now on my 3rd generation PCM radio and am happy with it. I've tried fellow racers radio/car set-ups and have noticed a very slight "delay" in responsiveness. I've decided to stick with my current system I do know plenty of people who swear by their DSM system. Bottom line is that it is a matter of personal preference and mine is the PCM system

-E


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

barnz2 said:


> I watched a car turn into a scrap pile this weekend, he was running DSM. He set the car down, he walked onto the drivers stand and the car just took off. I caught what was left of it, with the motor still running full speed, he hit the bind button on his radio and the car stopped. Enough said, no DSM for me, I know that!
> 
> Tim


I can't tell you how many times I have personally seen that happen to a reguar FM radio system.
Its called a glitch!!LOL

I love my DSM system. It rocks!


----------



## Kenwood (Oct 18, 2004)

well a regular FM is going to get glitches..the difference is they dont market it as glitch free.. I dont know what the problem is/was.. It just seemed like certain tracks my system would act crazy.. Whats strange is when others were having problems mine was working flawlessly.. then I hit a run of bad luck I guess.. 

At this point having replaced 2 cars I just feel more comfortable with my good old PCM.. Call me old school... besides wth everyone switching Ive have no problems finding my clip...he he he


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

I told my friend about my fears with dsm and he did some research for me. He has the new issue of rcca. and says that in it there is a review of why drivers are getting away from dsm. it says its because of the low humidity and the static that gets built up in the carpet. and spektrum said that they fixed the problem with static. so I should be good. because i bought my system later in the specktrum craze. also I hear that the problem only happens in indoor carpet racing. so you should be fine with outdoor on-road or off road. besides outdoor offroad tracks seem to be a bit easyer on the cars so even if you do get a glitch if you car goes flying off the track there is less to hit and destroy your car!


THANKS
Sean Scott


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

I had problems with my Spektrum indoors (carpet) last winter so I went back to FM. I have used Spektrum in all my outdoors cars all this spring/summer/fall with no problems. By now, every Spektrum receiver I have has been sent back to Horizon for reprogramming to "handle" the static that happens indoors on carpet. I will see what happens in about a month when I start running indoors. I'm not selling all my FM stuff yet...at the first sign of trouble it goes back in.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

I have to laugh when I see threads like this. I think some people must be a paid spokesperson for the (insert frequency type here) that they are supporting. Lets face facts - Spektrum, PCM, and FM can all glitch. However, they have all proven to be useful technologies for r/c racing. I'm just glad we have better options today than the 2 channel AM transmitter with no endpoint adjustments that I started with 15 years ago.


----------



## Stratus54 (Jul 16, 2005)

There were quite a few Spektrums at the IIC last week... even saw the Futaba DSM there. No one had any problems that I am aware of.... and if some one wrecked his car because of one I am sure that would spread through the pits in a hurry..lol


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

today i accedently hit my radio pretty hard on the rail climbing up on the drivers stand and it stoped working for about 5 seconds! weird! but after that It worked flawlessly! this is weird I just dont get it.


THANKS
Sean Scott


----------

